# Releaseday ok! Aber was ist morgen und übermorgen?



## Belgor (15. Mai 2012)

Hi,
mich nerft es gerade sehr, wenn so Schlaumeier ankommen und meinen, das an einem Releaseday schonmal solche Probleme auftauchen. Natürlich wollen die Leute morgen Abend nicht mehr spielen o_O Finde es von Blizzard mehr als arm, das die nicht mit ihren Servern zurecht kommen. Die haben so lange an dem Game gearbeitet und so lange eine Beta laufen gehabt, plus natürlich noch die Open-Beta. Und nun? Blizzard kann mir nicht erzählen, das die nicht mit einem solchen Ansturm gerechnet haben. Die ganzen Vorbestellungen von Amazon und Co und dann noch die ganzen WoW Jahrespass Käufer und die bekommen das nicht auf die Reihe.

Dann noch dieser scheiss Onlinezwang !!!! Schön und gut, das man so gegen Raubkopierer vorgeht, aber am Ende ist der Kunde der Doofe. Und ich glaube auch, das Blizzard die LEute mit dem WoW Jahrespass veräppelt haben, denn am 30 April war der letzte Termin dafür und bis zum 15 Mai sind 2 Wochen um und so kann man dann nicht mehr aus dieser Vereinbarung zurücktreten. Ja Blizzard ihr wisst schon wie ihr mit euren Kunden umgehen müsst.....


----------



## Theopa (15. Mai 2012)

Naja, morgen ist es wohl das selbe, dann kommt ein Feiertag (  ) und dann das Wochenende. Ich denke mal, dass man so ab Anfang - Mitte nächster Woche eine Chance haben wird, zwischen 17 und 23 Uhr online zu sein. Eine CHANCE wohlgemerkt.
Wie lange es dauern wird bis es ohne Probleme geht? Schwer zu sagen, ich denke mal dass ein kleiner Teil das Spiel nach einigen Tagen hinschmeißt, wieder ein paar nach dem Normal-Mode eine Pause einlegen oder seltener/gar nicht mehr spielen.

2-3 Wochen ist meine Prognose, dann sollte man (außerhalb der extremsten Loginzeiten) wieder gut reinkommen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

hm? seit 1:30 heute morgen kam man doch rein


----------



## Lari (15. Mai 2012)

Stell dich net so an.
Ich hab jetzt 10 Minuten gebraucht um auf den Server zu kommen, Installation war reibungslos und ansonsten auch keine Probleme


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Mai 2012)

Warum sollte man auch soviel Kapazität bereit stellen? Wäre rausgeschmissendes Geld, wenn sich das Problem nach ein paar Tagen sowieso in Luft aufgelöst hat. 
Das Geheule ist doch bei jedem Spiel das gleiche.


Belgor schrieb:


> Dann noch dieser scheiss Onlinezwang !!!! Schön und gut, das man so gegen Raubkopierer vorgeht, aber am Ende ist der Kunde der Doofe.


In diesem Fall hat das mit Raubkopien überhaupt nichts zu tun. Hier geht es darum, dass nicht wieder am Spiel rummanipuliert werden kann wie bei D2.


----------



## Theopa (15. Mai 2012)

Jaja, mit dem berühmten Trick 17 den wohl jeder zweite kennt, der aber so geheim ist dass ihn niemand verrät, kommt man wohl rein 

Ich hab ne gute Leitung, ordentlichen Rechner (> Empfohlene Voraussetzungen) und versuche mich trotzdem seit meinem Rauswurf vor 3 Stunden wieder einzuloggen....
Das Achievement für den 1000. erfolglosen Login hab ich dafür längst in der Tasche.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

komisch, komisch. login vor 10 sec im ersten versuch


----------



## Ogil (15. Mai 2012)

Die Frage ist: Auf welchem Server spielt ihr? EU? Oder ist vielleicht doch US? Man sollte ja denken "EU ist sicher voreingestellt" - aber bei mir war es zumindest auf US gestellt, eventuell durch die Open-Beta (obwohl die deinstalliert war bei mir).


----------



## CyberTwin (15. Mai 2012)

@ichbinnichtschuld ^labber kopp als würds du dich ein und ausloggen können wie du lust hast, erzähl das sonst wem aber nich hier im forum, glaubt dir eh keine sau!


----------



## Theopa (15. Mai 2012)

EU. Hab gerade eben auf Asia gespielt, da komm ich auch sofort rein 

Da ich aber gerne EU bleiben würde muss ich wohl weiter warten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

hatte nu dc und komem auch nich mehr rein 
aber, ist ein kapazitätsproblem, sondern bug:
(21:37:53) twitter: Bashiok: We have a fix we're in the process of testing we believe could resolve some of the current EU game service issues. No ETA on its deployment.
(21:41:55) twitter: Bashiok: Asia is currently down for maintenance, and if successful the changes made there will be extended to Americas and EU.


----------



## Lari (15. Mai 2012)

Ich logg mal aus und geh eine rauchen, komm ja wieder schnell rein


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

CyberTwin schrieb:


> @ichbinnichtschuld ^labber kopp als würds du dich ein und ausloggen können wie du lust hast, erzähl das sonst wem aber nich hier im forum, glaubt dir eh keine sau!


http://www.twitch.tv/b0ne123 wieder drin. ~10 versuche. einfach password copy paste enter


----------



## skyline930 (15. Mai 2012)

Belgor schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich nerft es gerade sehr, wenn so Schlaumeier ankommen und meinen, das an einem Releaseday schonmal solche Probleme auftauchen. Natürlich wollen die Leute morgen Abend nicht mehr spielen o_O Finde es von Blizzard mehr als arm, das die nicht mit ihren Servern zurecht kommen. Die haben so lange an dem Game gearbeitet und so lange eine Beta laufen gehabt, plus natürlich noch die Open-Beta. Und nun? Blizzard kann mir nicht erzählen, das die nicht mit einem solchen Ansturm gerechnet haben. Die ganzen Vorbestellungen von Amazon und Co und dann noch die ganzen WoW Jahrespass Käufer und die bekommen das nicht auf die Reihe.
> 
> Dann noch dieser scheiss Onlinezwang !!!! Schön und gut, das man so gegen Raubkopierer vorgeht, aber am Ende ist der Kunde der Doofe. Und ich glaube auch, das Blizzard die LEute mit dem WoW Jahrespass veräppelt haben, denn am 30 April war der letzte Termin dafür und bis zum 15 Mai sind 2 Wochen um und so kann man dann nicht mehr aus dieser Vereinbarung zurücktreten. Ja Blizzard ihr wisst schon wie ihr mit euren Kunden umgehen müsst.....



Okay, es wurden bisher sämtliche Vorverkaufsrekorde gebrochen, also wurde dieser Ansturm anscheinend nicht erwartet. Außerdem reichen da nicht mal kurz ein paar Server, da brauchst du EINIGES. Und das bekommst nicht mal kurz einfach so aufgebaut und eingerichtet. Mich nervt es gerade sehr, wenn so Schlaumeier ankommen, und meinen, sie wüssten alles besser, obwohl sie scheinbar nicht weiter als bis zum Tellerrand gedacht haben.

Onlinezwang gibt es oft genug, also heul nicht rum deswegen. Und wenn dir so viel an Blizz nicht passt, dann geh doch? Achnee, morgen gibts wieder WoW und D3, wa?


----------



## gradof (15. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir hat heute alles geklappt.
Zuvor als ich mich um 19:00 eingeloggt habe musste ich zwar 4 mal oder so aber dann hats geklappt.


----------



## Lari (15. Mai 2012)

Drin nach weniger als 2 Minuten, geht doch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

(21:54:19) twitter: Bashiok: EU fix is in and looking positive, but it will still take time for the service to process all the requests. Expect Error 37. Keep trying.


----------

